# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  bebe taupe

## delphes67

pouvez vous m aider a sauver cette petite boule de poil je sais pas comment faire si qq un est interesse pour le prendre ou m expliquer quoi lui donner a manger
le pb j ai bcp de chats dc la cohabiation est dure

----------


## flora67

Tu l'as trouvée dans quelles circonstances ? tu as une photo ?   ::

----------


## delphes67

c est le chat qui a priori la ramene dans sa piece ,elle fait a peine la moitie de ma paume

----------


## Azra

les taupes se nourrissent principalement de vers de terre, de larve, et de tubercule/racine c'est pourquoi les jardiniers les aiment pas entre autre.

Malheureusement je te conseille d'essayer de contacter un centre ou une fondation de la faune sauvage, car tu pourras difficilement lui procurer le régime alimentaire adéquat... Tu ne connais pas l'âge de cet animal, donc tu ne sais pas si il est sevré ou pas.

en attendant essaye de chopper des vers dans le jardin, glande sur le net des infos sur les taupes. si tu sais pas comment trouver des vers, arrose ton jardin et retourne la terre 10min après, les vers de terre sont surtout dans les parties humides.

bon courage

----------


## delphes67

merci pour les infos j ai contacte une famille d accueil de herisson mais pour l instant j ai pas de nouvelle.
pour l instant  j'essaye de lui donner du lait pur chaton comme je l ai lu dans un forum elle est encore en vie  j espere encore longtemps mais prefere ne pas me faire trop d illusion

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Une p'tite photo? C'est pas souvent qu'on voit des photos de taupes!

----------


## delphes67

je vais essayer de la transmettre a qq un car moi j arrive pas a les telecharger sinon la bonne nouvelle c est qu elle est encore en vie et semble boire le lait  encore un petit espoir et si quelqu'un connait un endroit ou jeouisse l amener pour qu elle est toutes ses chances    ::   :amour3:

----------


## delphes67

bon a priori ce serait un bébé musaraigne ,photo a venir  elle est toujours en vie et a de plus en plus fin 
Si des personnes ont deja eu cette expereince est il envisageable de la relache ou est ce la vouer a une mort certaine

----------


## toupil

je t'ai envoyé les coordonnées d'un centre de la faune sauvage dans ton département 
les as tu contacté ?

----------


## SarahC

> bon a priori ce serait un bébé musaraigne ,photo a venir  elle est toujours en vie et a de plus en plus fin 
> Si des personnes ont deja eu cette expereince est il envisageable de la relache ou est ce la vouer a une mort certaine






Sinon, passe leur un coup de fil:
http://www.odonat-alsace.org/odonat_reseau.php
Là où ils se trouvent, dans le même bâtiment, tu as toutes les assocs de protection de faune et de flore locale.

----------


## delphes67

MA PETITE AUGUSTINE VIENT DE ME QUITTER    ::   :kao7: 
JE NE ME FERAIS JAMAIS AU DEPART DE CES PETITS ETRES MEME S ILS ONT FAIT PARTI DE MA VIE PEU DE TEMPS TU ALLAIS MIEUX TU MANGEAIS ET EN QUELQUES HEURES JE T AI VU DEPERIR NE SACHANT QUE FAIRE 
SOIT HEUREUSE PETIT ANGE ?EXCUSE MOI DE N AVOIR PAS SU.....

----------


## Azra

Désolée pour toi et le ptit bout,...   ::

----------


## delphes67

MERCI A TOI .
REPOSE EN PAIX PETIT BOUT   :amour:  :ange2:  TU ME MANQUE  AVEC TES PETITS CRIS QUI M ACCUEILLAIENT MAIS TU RESTE DANS MON   ::   A TOUT JAMAIS

----------


## Vanille12

RIP petit ange    ::  

delphes67, tu as fait ce que tu as pu pour essayer de la sauver

----------


## GUIGUIPSE

::    tite crevette

----------


## toupil

ces petites betes doivent etre confiées a des professionnels pour espérer etre sauvées

----------

